# newbie who paints



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

hi new to forum . as it says on the tin lol. i paint as a hobby . i drive for a living big yawn and its about as enjoyable as swimming with sharks. but i do like to paint in many styles and themes and mediums and facinated by the craft of bee keeping but not confident to try and keep them but would love t share some images with you. and does any other members paint wild life.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome, Lots of real estate to paint on the sides of beehives. You could start a new trend


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

berkshire bee said:


> Welcome, Lots of real estate to paint on the sides of beehives. You could start a new trend


 hi thanks for the welcome . would these do the job lol. some bee signs i made from some old hive timber


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome painterman! You may already know of this site "Bees In Art" as they are in your neck of the woods, more or less:

http://www.beesinart.com/index.html

Your signs are beautiful - do you do them for your own enjoyment or do you sell some as well?


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

MinnePchyolka said:


> Welcome painterman! You may already know of this site "Bees In Art" as they are in your neck of the woods, more or less:
> 
> http://www.beesinart.com/index.html
> 
> Your signs are beautiful - do you do them for your own enjoyment or do you sell some as well?


Hi there minnepchyolka lol. thats a tongue twister.
thanks for your nice comments. no i havent heared of the site i must have a look, and yes i do sell them but mostley chooky signs. but i enjoy painting them for my friends n family.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Painterman, just wondering where I can sign up to be a friend. I have been trying to find a "logo" to go with my new business. I have a few idea's but no painting skills. Seems everyone in my neck of the woods only paints moose, and loons.


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

hi are u looking for just a logo or a sign or ideas lol. theres lots of images on the internet for inspiration.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
Beautiful work on the signs. I'll take a dozen.


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> Welcome,
> Beautiful work on the signs. I'll take a dozen.


thanks for the welcome.

as for the dozen would that be boiled eggs lol


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

OK, so do a Southern Bee Sign on a small piece of wood.


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

caribou0_0 said:


> OK, so do a Southern Bee Sign on a small piece of wood.


 dont know what to make of that commen t


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, several new beekeepers from our workshops are artists. They painted their hives wonderfully.


----------



## painterman (Aug 24, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome, several new beekeepers from our workshops are artists. They painted their hives wonderfully.


:applause: lol did you think that one up all by yourself


----------

